# did Toyota cancel the Prius?



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

So far nothing for 2023. I was planning to get another one. But, it looks like I'll be getting the corolla hybrid, if it gets cancelled.

What say you?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

It's not being discontinued.









2023 Toyota Prius: An Overview of What We Know


Will the 2023 Prius be redesigned to kick off the fifth generation? Learn what may change for the Prius hatchback when it arrives next year.




www.motorbiscuit.com


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

why not the hyundai ioniq hybrid or the kia niro, basically the korean version of the prius


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tucsongoober69 said:


> why not the hyundai ioniq hybrid or the kia niro, basically the korean version of the prius


Nah, my needs are mission critical, and hyundai/kia can't compete with Toyota reliability.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> It's not being discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't know for sure, until Toyota makes an announcement


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think all auto makers are having a hard time getting chips right now. Even if they announced it good luck finding one.

And when things do return to normal, it seems like a bad deal to buy a 2023 version for rideshare. Why not get a used one a few years old and with 100K miles on it and save several thousand dollars?


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Nah, my needs are mission critical, and hyundai/kia can't compete with Toyota reliability.


Yeah, korean cars are cheap for a reason. What about the ford escape hybrid, since ford and toyota share the same hybrid system the escape should be reliable enough right?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Why not get a used one a few years old and with 100K miles on it and save several thousand dollars?


That's what I'm doing in the spring. I'm aiming for a 2012-2015 with pretty high mileage so that I can get a lower price.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Nah, my needs are mission critical, and hyundai/kia can't compete with Toyota reliability.


I don't think I have ever heard the terms mission

critical and Uber driver In the same sentence...

Delivering Taco Bell Nachos at 3 A.M. is not "mission critical"...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If they discontinue the prius, it only follows that they discontinue making spare parts, too.

Going with a corolla, would be better in this case.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Uberyouber said:


> ...


I put the "panic" *is* Hispanic...

Typo?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Yep...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

tucsongoober69 said:


> why not the hyundai ioniq hybrid or the kia niro, basically the korean version of the prius


I leased my wife a Hyundai...never compare to toyota or honda.
I have a older highlander with 86k . The toyota is built better. The Hyundai is nice. Just wont but again. Got caught up in car shortages


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

I think they released it already in a another country


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

bobby747 said:


> I leased my wife a Hyundai...never compare to toyota or honda.
> I have a older highlander with 86k . The toyota is built better. The Hyundai is nice. Just wont but again. Got caught up in car shortages


I'm running a hyundai sonata with 185k miles on the meter. The first engine blew up at 170k miles and was replaced under hyundai's lifetime warranty for the engine, it never had any other issues. I think I'll wait till the second engine blow up and get a prius, it was cheap but prolly no more korean cars for me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> I leased my wife


Now there's an idea. Easy trade-in for newer model; all faults fixed under warranty.


----------



## NightOwl40 (Oct 24, 2020)

Prius is one of the top cars thiefs are targeting for catalytic converters.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> If they discontinue the prius, it only follows that they discontinue making spare parts, too.
> 
> Going with a corolla, would be better in this case.


Good choice ! Those Mc Muffins aren't going to deliver themselves....


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Good choice ! Those Mc Muffins aren't got to deliver themselves....


By the time I can pay for the new car, I'll be doing something else to make money.

The gig economy has no future.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> By the time I can pay for the new car, I'll be doing something else to make money.
> 
> The gig economy has no future.


You got that right. I learned early on this isn't going to work as a reliable income source.

About 5 years I prophesized Ubers demise. I am just waiting for this thing to crash and burn...

So I basically just do it for beer money... But this new Upfront Fare thing is insulting. I am getting where I don't even bother logging in. I checked last night and there was big surge from a concert or something not to far away. I didn't even bother...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> You got that right. I learned early on this isn't going to work as a reliable income source.
> 
> About 5 years I prophesized Ubers demise. I am just waiting for this thing to crash and burn...
> 
> So I basically just do it for beer money... But this new Upfront Fare thing is insulting. I am getting where I don't even bother logging in. I checked last night and there was big surge from a concert or something not to far away. I didn't even bother...


The gig economy is evil, full stop.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The gig economy is evil, full stop.


Yeah but I love a good dumpster fire...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> Yeah but I love a good dumpster fire...


Yep, when evil burns, I am happy. : )


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> By the time I can pay for the new car, I'll be doing something else to make money.
> 
> The gig economy has no future.


I predict that in the future maybe a long ways off but the gig economy will be bigger than you can ever imagine, because when all the robot AI technology takes over there's going to be lots of people that's not going to want to deal with that they're not going to want to interact with that and they're going to want a human being for service and the only way they're probably going to be able to get that is through gig app.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I predict that in the future maybe a long ways off but the gig economy will be bigger than you can ever imagine, because when all the robot AI technology takes over there's going to be lots of people that's not going to want to deal with that they're not going to want to interact with that and they're going to want a human being for service and the only way they're probably going to be able to get that is through gig app.


Not a the current rate of pay. Lol : )


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Not a the current rate of pay. Lol : )


My God I hope it for more pay, and understand I'm talking far off in the future, you and I will probably be too old to care or dead I'm already 60, I'm envisioning the future we're a whole cities Rebel and none of the technology will be allowed no Robo taxis no Robo 7-Elevens no Robo Burger stands it'll just be banned altogether in certain cities.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I would never purchase a newer car too work with these idiots. Dont do it. Its not worth it


----------



## christophersullivan1 (7 mo ago)

I can't believe Toyota got rid of the Yaris that thing was a boss for ride-sharing.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

NightOwl40 said:


> Prius is one of the top cars thiefs are targeting for catalytic converters.


happened to a 2007 after I gave it to my daughter, happened to my 2013 this summer, parked in residential area, had a cat-shield installed on my 2015 Prius+ and hope it will prevent theft


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

NightOwl40 said:


> Prius is one of the top cars thiefs are targeting for catalytic converters.


They don't bother to steal the cats off Kias and Hyundais they just steal the whole car.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

The new 2023 prius is out

2023 Prius - Imgur


----------



## Agnostic (2 mo ago)

The only car that I wouldn't mind buying new. But wait for 2024 model year.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Agnostic said:


> The only car that I wouldn't mind buying new. But wait for 2024 model year.


First year of major redesign always has higher levels of bugs.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Meh, I was hoping for regular sized wheels on the regular LE model. Looks like 17", for the kiddos.

Looks like I'll end up with a corolla LE hybrid. Or, drive my 2015 prius till the wheels fall off.


----------



## PoPotoGo (4 mo ago)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Nah, my needs are mission critical, and hyundai/kia can't compete with Toyota reliability.


Mission critical…..lol…


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

PoPotoGo said:


> Mission critical…..lol…


was that funny? idk


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> First year of major redesign always has higher levels of bugs.



Look at the new Tundra.... so many issues!!! 

Guy up the street from me had it in the shop more often than its been in his driveway!


----------



## Agnostic (2 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> First year of major redesign always has higher levels of bugs.


Yup even if it's a Toyota. This gen of Prius has new powertrain and new electronic etc. Let the fool report the bugs you hold on to your money


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Agnostic said:


> Yup even if it's a Toyota. This gen of Prius has new powertrain and new electronic etc. Let the fool report the bugs you hold on to your money


Which is why I'm glad I ended up with the last year of the 3rd gen prius. Toyota fixed the egr, weak piston rings, oil burning problem.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> So far nothing for 2023. I was planning to get another one. But, it looks like I'll be getting the corolla hybrid, if it gets cancelled.
> 
> What say you?


There's a post that talks about the 2023 Prius on this forum.
I think Camry, Corolla and even Rav 4 come in hybrid.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> There's a post that talks about the 2023 Prius on this forum.
> I think Camry, Corolla and even Rav 4 come in hybrid.



and the sequoia and tundra if it hasnt released yet


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

sumidaj said:


> and the sequoia and tundra if it hasnt released yet


Sure


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The gig economy has no future.


Interesting forecast, given the trends.






23 Essential Gig Economy Statistics [2022]: Definitions, Facts, And Trends On Gig Work – Zippia







www.zippia.com







https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_gig_economy_companies


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Interesting forecast, given the trends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pie in the sky


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> they're going to want a human being for service


The management of Popeye's Chicken uses a chatbot for their customer service and it's honestly the fastest resolution customer service I've had twice this past year. I've received full refunds for orders gone sideways at two different locations. Took me about 3 minutes each time with a chatbot prompting me for answers about my negative experiences. I'll keep returning for that quick and very satisfactory back end customer service.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> pie in the sky


Compelling story.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Compelling story.


dig deeper... and will become even more compelling


----------

